
Anyone seen or worked on a JavaScript-based projection editor? - ilaksh
I mean something like this one: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;projectured.org&#x2F;<p>Reason I want something web-based is to make it easier for me to access later (if I have to redo my Virtual Box or whatever) and also easier for other people to play with it.  And also because I have been doing a lot of JavaScript in recent years.
======
jdgomeza
Hi, I recently found this amazing editor.

[http://concrete-editor.org/](http://concrete-editor.org/)

